# Z Tune Conversion Bodywork R34 GTR



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

looks great.


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

we need higher res!!!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks great mate but the small pics dont do it justice.

- Kevin.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

As far as I can see it looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow, what i like more is the paint job/colour! 
should look sorted once your splitter is on. :smokin:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

cool!!!!!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

bigger pics!! looks good though


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning that. aswome colour


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

thats lovely bloke..... I like the Z tune front bumper cover, looks sweet...


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

WOOO :thumbsup:


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*the final touch*

sorry for the poor quality too lazy to use tripod and its dark










































Its partner


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG, truely does look amazing :clap: 

Would love to see a nice photoshoot/ full shots of the car. Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Gorgeous!!! 

Well done


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

Stunning!!! Thx for the bigger pics!!! Feel free to post many more !!!!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful looking Gtr:bowdown1: 

Terje.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

gorgeous, i love the flared bit on the end of the side wings!


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

I just can't get enough of how good your GTR looks with all the Z-Tune bits, great work man :clap:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

beautiful mate, just needs some brake upgrade then it would look seriously evil. just curious, whats the car covered next to it?


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

RH18 said:


> just curious, whats the car covered next to it?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/71790-singapore-r33-new-j-hook-brakes.html


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

GoingGTR said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/71790-singapore-r33-new-j-hook-brakes.html


very nice collection you have there mate! was in Singapore earlier this year for holiday, saw a few evos and wrx's but no skylines. bummer i didn't bump into yours on the way looking awesome mate.:smokin:


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

wow.. that's a gorgoues conversion!!! beautiful!!


----------



## David88 (Nov 19, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow the car looks realy beautifull :thumbsup:


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

looks great mate you must be well chuffed!!


if anybody got a standard R34 GTR can they buy that kit from nismo or is it not made by them??


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Amazing


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Unique A/S said:


> looks great mate you must be well chuffed!!
> 
> 
> if anybody got a standard R34 GTR can they buy that kit from nismo or is it not made by them??


I believe you can but there are some differences. I believe that the fenders are fiberglass?(might be wrong) whereas the authentic Z-tune fenders were carbon....

I also am told that there are some parts (such as the rear mounted coolers) that you can only purchase if you fork out the money to get a full z-tune conversion performed by omori factory...


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I think the front bumper and fenders on the real Z-Tune are CFRP

And definitely the parts sold by Nismo to the public for other R34's are FRP

Everything else is the same bodykit-wise AFAIK.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> I think the front bumper and fenders on the real Z-Tune are CFRP
> 
> And definitely the parts sold by Nismo to the public for other R34's are FRP
> 
> Everything else is the same bodykit-wise AFAIK.


yup, correct.
however Nismo did sell these in CFRP a while ago but are now available in FRP only.

the Z-Tune front splitter is still available in dry carbon fibre, but at a cost of a small car however!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I think the splitter is the most expensive thing listed for the R34!!! 

Also the bonnet is available the same as per the Z-Tune


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

skylife said:


> the Z-Tune front splitter is still available in dry carbon fibre, but at a cost of a small car however!


according to my supplier, the lip is now out of production....


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

GoingGTR said:


> according to my supplier, the lip is now out of production....


your supplier is probably more updated than i am, lol.

i don't think they had sold many anyway! i havent seen a non-ztune gtr with one on. but thats understandable when you could get a TS or stock one for 1/2 to 1/3 of the price.


----------



## mark IV4 (May 8, 2007)

that is my dream car i think the r34 with the z tune body work looks stunning :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

ill just have to stick with my evo


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I remember seeing one BB GTR on here with the Z-Tune lip

It was located in Japan, and was heavily modified. Was shot by one of the pro photogrpahers on here


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## JunBNR32 (May 12, 2007)

GoingGTR said:


> sorry for the poor quality too lazy to use tripod and its dark
> 
> Its partner


very nice. my gtr's partner is also a bimmer.!:smokin:


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

sex on wheels ... !

One thing though, U gotta change the muffler dude ...


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

What kind of rear diffuser are those??


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

That the ARC aluminum diffuser. It's totally bad ass! When driving in the rain, that diffusier creates a big water stream rooster tail behind the car. I feel sorry for whoever is driving behind him.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice car..... i like it


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

wow


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

That car gets better and better everytime I see it 

Top effort, and one of my fav R34's on here


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Oh my goodness...
The car is looking mighty fine there Fong.
:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

awesome, 

do you take it to sepang track?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's bloody sexual . . .  :bowdown1: 

Great stuff mate, keep the stuff going!


----------



## RichR34 (Jun 18, 2007)

That looks bad ass man  good stuff


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Stunning,

nothing more to be said!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Can get any closer to a real Z-Tune I guess?

Simply Stunning


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

wonderful car, 100 % pure sex

off topic question, sorry i dont want to hijack this tread , do you think its possible to fit these wonderful and sexy fender on a Bee R 33-34 conversion ?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

hi,

an impressive and one of my favouite R34 on this forum ! May I ask what color it is ? It isnt an usual Nissan Color isnt it ? 

Regards

Ben.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

IIRC its a Lamborghini colour....


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

SR BEAST said:


> sex on wheels ... !
> 
> One thing though, U gotta change the muffler dude ...


I love the tailpipe! - It's totally different to the same old Jap 4" slash cut you see alot of! - Awesome :smokin:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Lost for words...........damn!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

r33 v-spec said:


> IIRC its a Lamborghini colour....


Thank you !


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*i updated pics*


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

lovely, lovely, lovely

i like you car and the color of your car.

cheers


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

STUNNING


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Agree.... one of the stunning i have seen.... great job.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I love that silver!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Me too! awesome color!!! could be close to my fav, bsb... hmmmm...


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks guys..

its been a longggg time to get it together..95% complete now..just left with LED lights...thanks for the comments..

I got a comment today..

"the color looks like raw metal!"
haha


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

As I already said - beautifull but brutal at the same time - just an awesome ride !!!

Any chances of getting a Speclist ?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Superb car, absolutely love it! Everything ties in beautifully! 

What LED lamps you going for?


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Rain said:


> Me too! awesome color!!! could be close to my fav, bsb... hmmmm...


"no problem mate, you like? how bout a swap? you put yours in a container, I put mine...you give me your address, I give you mine..."


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

That is the biggest wet dream I have ever had.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GoingGTR said:


> "no problem mate, you like? how bout a swap? you put yours in a container, I put mine...you give me your address, I give you mine..."


Thats good:chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: :chuckle: 

Yeah yeah, i like you car, i like it even more because its in Singapore! taxes and duty must have been a fun thing to deal with over there! 

I miss Singapore...oh the food...mmmmmm


----------



## skyline swift (Aug 20, 2003)

wow & wow its looks very nice so well done & thanks for the pic's.....


----------

